# Bovie cautery



## sleepycats (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

What type of instrument is a Bovie (hot biopsy forceps, bipolar cautery, other)?  The MD performed a polypectomy with Bovie cautery and I'm not sure which code is appropriate: 45384 or 45383. Is cautery the key word? I might be over thinking this. I want to make sure my bases are covered in case of an audit.

Please include rationale or references.

Thanks!!


----------

